# Techniker, Bachelor, Master. Umschreiben und Voraussetzung



## Krumnix (17 Oktober 2011)

Hallo.

Ich hab mal ne Frage bezüglich dem derzeitigen Chaos, der auf dem Markt der
Ausbildungsbezeichnungen.

Grundlage: Ich habe ein Grundstudium auf einer Hochschule gemacht. Dieses wegen eines Faches nicht weiterführen können (4 Semester studiert). 
Danach habe ich dann auf einer staatlichen Hochschule den Staatlich geprüften Systeminformatiker gemacht.

Fragen:
1. Ist mein derzeitiger Abschluss eine "normale" Ausbildung oder kann man den als Hochschulabschluss ansehn?
2. Ist der Abschluss gleichzusetzen mit dem Bachelor? 
3. Kann ich meine 4 Semester "anrechnen" lassen, um diesen als Bachelor umschreiben zu lassen?
4. Kann ich mit dem Abschluss mich direkt für ein Master-Studium einschreiben?
5. Was muss ich noch machen, um direkt das Master-Studium starten zu können?

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## MariusW (17 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Krumnix,
gute Frage. 
Also ich habe an einer privaten Schule meinen staatlich geprüften Elektrotechniker gemacht. (4 Semester)
Bei uns war es nun so, das eine Uni/ FH in England mit unserer Schule zusammengarbeitet hat und diese 4 Semester auf das E-Technik Studium angerechnet hat. Es wäre uns also möglich in 2 Semestern den Bachelor zu machen. (vorrausgesetzt man schafft den Sprachtest)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, da du "nur" das Grundstudium gemacht hast, deckt sich das mit 
der Techniker Schule.
Gruß 
Marius


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

das hängt von der einzelnen Hochschule ab, was sie Dir von der 
Technikerausbildung anerkennen.

Als Hochschulabschluss wird das nicht gesehen, oft ist es ja auch 
so, dass mit dem Techniker die fachgebundene Hochschulreife mit
erworben werden kann - d. h. die Zugansgvoraussetzung und nicht 
der Abschluss.


----------



## dtsclipper (17 Oktober 2011)

Meines Wissens nach berechtigt der Staatlich geprüfte Irgendwas zum STudium an einer FH, entspricht also der Fachhochschulreife.

EDIT:
Siehe Gerhard.


----------



## Krumnix (17 Oktober 2011)

Ein FachAbi hab ich ja. Studiert hab ich ja auch schon. Zwar nicht erfolgreich, aber angefangen 

Es gibt ja so ein Art Qualifikationsstufensystem, wenn man sich mal bei Google 
durch das Thema sucht.

Ein Meister z.B. hat Stufe 4.
Vordiplom alte Regelung hatte Stufe 5
Bachelor / Diplomierter/geprüfter Techniker hat Stufe 6
Master hat Stufe 8

Laut dieser Aussage über diese Stufen wäre Bachelor und Techniker ja gleich.
Auch wenn die Ausbildung andere Schwerpunkte hat.

Oder wie sind die Stufen zu verstehen?


----------



## Deimos0815 (17 Oktober 2011)

Moin, denke mal nicht das du den jetzigen Abschluss in einen Bachelor umwandeln kannst. Auch wirste Probleme bekommen die 4 Semester angerechnet zubekommen, da eigentlich stets nur die Module überprüft werden und somit jede Hochschule einen etwas anderen Schwerpunkt legt. Dadurch kann es sein, dass obwohl du z.B. E-Technik 1 an der UNI A bestanden hast, es UNI B nicht anerkennt. 
Das wird dann auch dein Problem sein, dich in einen Master einzuschreiben, denn soweit ist weiß, braucht man dafür einen abgeschlossenen Bachelor. 
Mit dem gleichsetzten ist so ne Sache, denke mal das du dich mit guten Gewissen Techniker mit Uni Erfahrung nennen kannst und es sicherlich Betriebe gibt, die dich wie einen Bachelor behandeln. 
Wenn du wirklich einen Master machen willst, musste wohl doch noch einen Bachelor machen. Aber im besten Fall kannste dir einiges Anrechnen lassen und mit deinem zusätzlichen Wissen dann auch in 1-2 Semster den Bachelor packen.
Hoffe mal ich konnte dir etwas helfen und hab dich richtig verstanden.

Bis denne.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Oktober 2011)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Es gibt ja so ein Art Qualifikationsstufensystem, wenn man sich mal bei Google
> durch das Thema sucht.
> 
> Ein Meister z.B. hat Stufe 4.
> ...



Diese Einstufung kenne ich nicht. 



Krumnix schrieb:


> Laut dieser Aussage über diese Stufen wäre Bachelor und Techniker ja gleich.
> Auch wenn die Ausbildung andere Schwerpunkte hat.
> 
> Oder wie sind die Stufen zu verstehen?



Der entscheidende Unterschied ist, dass dem Bachelor eine 
akademisch/wissenschaftlich Ausbildung zu Grunde liegt - 
dem Techniker dagegen (nur) eine schulische  Ausbildung.


----------



## Lars Weiß (17 Oktober 2011)

> Der entscheidende Unterschied ist, dass dem Bachelor eine
> akademisch/wissenschaftlich Ausbildung zu Grunde liegt -
> dem Techniker dagegen (nur) eine schulische  Ausbildung.


Kannste das mir das mal bitte erklären ? Wieso "nur schulisch" ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Oktober 2011)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Kannste das mir das mal bitte erklären ? Wieso "nur schulisch" ?



Die Technikerausbildung ist eine stark praxisbezogene berufliche 
Weiterbildung, auf dem Fachgebiet der ursprünglichen Ausbildung.

Die Inhalte der Berufsausbildung sowie der Weiterbildung sind in 
Lehrplänen festgelegt (zumindest je Bundesland).

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technikerschule

Eine akademische Ausbildung ist Lernen mit wesentlich mehr 
Theorie in Richtung Forschung/Wissenschaft. 

Jede Einrichtung ist unabhängig (zumindest theoretisch) und legt 
ihre eigene Inhalte fest. 

Es gibt die Akademische Freiheit:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akademische_Freiheit

D. h. sowohl die Einrichtung als auch der Studierende hat 
wesentlich mehr Freiheiten und Selbstverantwortung, als
in der schulischen Ausbildung.


----------



## MariusW (18 Oktober 2011)

Grad im stress, hier nur der link:

http://www.fh-hannover.de/pp/servic...sys/2011/vom-meister-zum-ingenieur/index.html


----------



## Krumnix (18 Oktober 2011)

Danke erstmal für eure Eindrücke.

Meine Kernfrage, die ich erhoffte zu erfahren, ist:

Im Moment gibt es ja den "normalen" Dipl-Ing. nicht mehr.
Es schreit sich ja jetzt Bachelor und Master.

Ich würde den Bachelor gerne überspringen und direkt in das Masterstudium
einsteigen.
Die Voraussetzungen für einen Bachelor habe ich ja eh schon (FachABI).

Die Frage ist halt, wie oder auch wo kann ich das erreichen, das ich direkt
bei einer Uni/Hochschule in den Master einsteigen kann?


----------



## Exmexx (18 Oktober 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master


----------



## Deimos0815 (18 Oktober 2011)

Morgen.

Du wirst noch den Bachelor machen müssen. Es ist eine der Zulassungsvoraussetzung für den Master. Also wohl oder übel erst den Bachelor machen und dann den Master. Kannst dir unter Umständen einiges Anrechnen lassen. Wenn du aber in dem Studium schonmal exmatrikuliert worden sein sollest, kann wird es auch mit dem anerkennen schwer werden.


----------



## MasterOhh (18 Oktober 2011)

Wurdest du in deinem Studium exmatrikuliert oder hast du von dir aus aufgehört?
Wenn du Zwangsexmatrikuliert wurdest, dann darfst du dieses Fach in Deutschland eh nicht mehr studieren.....


----------



## Krumnix (18 Oktober 2011)

Ich wurde, da ich ein Fach (technische Mechanik) nicht bestanden habe.
Ich habe aber noch den "Bettel-Versuch", dern ich nicht genommen habe,
offen.

Aber ich habe nicht vor, diesen Studien-Gang wieder anzugehen, sondern einen,
der in etwa dieser ist.

Sprich, der alte war Elektrotechnik, der andere ist Informatik Fachbereich Elektrotechnik und Automatisierung.


----------



## Proxy (18 Oktober 2011)

Du kannst nicht deinen Techniker machen und dann gleich Master.
Du musst deinen Bachelor Abschluss machen damit du danach deinen Master machen kannst.

Anrechnen lassen wird auch schwer. Es gibt nur wenig was angerechnet wird. Da Hochschulmathe anders ist als Technikermathe, genauso das Englisch Level das du erreichst. Ich könnte hier noch einiges aufzählen, aber raus kommt das du nicht das Studium überspringen kannst.

Besonders wenn du schon am Bachelor scheiterst willst du den Master schaffen? 

Ich ende mit den Worten von Martin Luther King "I have a dream"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Oktober 2011)

Proxy schrieb:


> ...
> Besonders wenn du schon am Bachelor scheiterst willst du
> den Master schaffen?
> ...



Das würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen. Krumnix weiß sicher,
warum er damals gescheitert ist, und mit ein paar Jährchen 
mehr Lebenserfahrung packt man manche Dinge auch anders 
an.


----------



## Krumnix (19 Oktober 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen. Krumnix weiß sicher,
> warum er damals gescheitert ist, und mit ein paar Jährchen
> mehr Lebenserfahrung packt man manche Dinge auch anders
> an.


 

Richtig. Das Scheitern lag an einem Fach, für das ich mich absolut nicht begeistern konnte, und das ich total Sinnlos ansahn in Bezug auf Elektrotechnik.
Und das war Technische Mechanik.
Mich hat es null komma nix interessiert, welche Kräfte auf eine Brücke wirken, wenn ein LKW drüber fährt und wie sich die Kräfte verteilen, etc.
Alles andere habe ich ja bestanden.
Das doofe ist, in dem letzten Jahr, wo ich auf der Uni war, wurde das FAch gestrichen, da es die höchste Durchfallquote hatte. Nur galt das leider nicht mehr für mich. Dumm gelaufen.....

Jetzt will ich halt nochmal durchstarten, da auch gerade auf der Arbeit alles etwas ruhiger abläuft und ich die freie Zeit sinnvoll nutzen wollte.


----------



## maxi (21 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Was dir angerechnet wird und welche Zulassung du bekommst wird vermutlich nur ein Proefessor entscheiden können. 
Du musst vermutlich direkt auf der FH oder Uni nachfragen was dir angerechnet wird zu wie vielen Credits.
Einen Master direkt, ohne Bachelor, kann man meines wissens im Moment nur mit dem HWK Meister machen, mit aufwenigen Aufnahmetestst bei einem Prof., 2 Semestern Vorstudien und das auch nur an 2 oder 3 Unis.


----------



## Homer79 (21 Oktober 2011)

> Einen Master direkt, ohne Bachelor, kann man meines wissens im Moment nur mit dem HWK Meister machen


 
....was bewegt Dich zu dieser Aussage?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Oktober 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> ...
> Einen Master direkt, ohne Bachelor, kann man meines wissens im Moment nur mit dem HWK Meister machen, mit aufwenigen Aufnahmetestst bei einem Prof., 2 Semestern Vorstudien und das auch nur an 2 oder 3 Unis.



Kannst Du mal bitte die relevanten Informationen verlinken, 
vielleicht interessiert das ja jemand genauer.

Hier in BaWü kann man als Meister auch ohne Abitur zum Studium 
zugelassen werden, aber erlassen bzw. angerechnet wird da nix:

http://www.studieninfo-bw.de/orientieren/hochschulzugang/berufliche_qualifikation/#c103091

Aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch hier einen königlich-bayerischen Sonderweg ...


----------



## FrankTheTank (21 Oktober 2011)

Einfachste Methode:

Geh an deine Wunschuni, zum Beauftragten deines Wunschfaches und nimm alle deine bisherigen Leistungen mit: bestandene Prüfungen des abgebrochenen Studiums und all anderen Fort- und Ausbildungsnachweise.

Der kann mit dir dann die Bachelor-Prüfungsordnung deines Wunschfaches durchgehen und dir genau sagen, welche deiner Leistungen für ein BACHELOR Studium angerechnet werden können.

Im besten Fall kannst du direkt ins 5. Bachelorsemester einsteigen, fehlende Credit Points durch von der Prüfungsordnung vorgeschriebene Prüfungen nachholen und nach nem halben Jahr deine Bachelorarbeit schreiben. Danach kannst du regulär den Master machen (4 Semester Regelstudienzeit).

Du hast geschrieben, dass du exmatrikuliert "wurdest". Soweit ich weiß, wird man nicht exmatrikuliert, wenn man noch einen Versuch für eine kritische Prüfung hat. Entweder man verkackt den letzten Versuch => Zwangsexmatrikulation, oder man "verschenkt" ihn, indem man sich einfach nicht zur Wiederholerprüfung anmeldet. Dann muss man sich aber auch selbst exmatrikulieren.

Solltest du wirklich den allerletzten Versuch vergeigt haben, dann ist es tatsächlich so, dass du dieses Fach in Deutschland an einer Hochschule nicht mehr studieren darfst.
Hast du noch einen Versuch übrig, kann es sein, dass erwartet wird, dass du diese Prüfung bestehnt MUSST um wieder in den Bachelor einzusteigen. So ist es zumindest in Bayern an der Uni Erlangen. Einmal eine Prüfung probiert => Prüfung muss im Verlauf des Studiums bestanden werden.


----------

